# Những Tác Hại Khi Sử Dụng Nệm Cũ



## thuthuytatana (20/6/19)

Việc sử dụng những chiếc nệm cũ tuy có thể giúp bạn tiết kiệm chi phí cho gia đình, tuy nhiên bên cạnh đó là những nguy hại không ngờ ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của người sử dụng trực tiếp chiếc nệm này.

Nếu gia đình bạn đang sử dụng những chiếc nệm đã quá cũ hoặc mua lại những chiếc nệm đã qua sử dụng thì hãy tham khảo ngay bài viết Những Tác Hại Khi Sử Dụng Nệm Cũnày của TATANA để khắc phục cũng như phòng tránh những điều đáng tiếc xảy ra bạn nhé!

*1. Mạt bụi có thể khiến bạn bị dị ứng*
Nếu bạn ngủ trên một tấm nệm cũ, khả năng bạn gặp phải vấn đề với mạt bụi nhà là rất cao. Chúng ta thường dành từ 7-9 tiếng mỗi ngày để ngủ  và nghỉ ngơi trên giường, cũng có nghĩa là sẽ dành khoảng một phần ba quãng đời để nằm nệm, do vậy, các tế bào da chết, lượng dầu thừa của da dính lại trên nệm có thể vô cùng hấp dẫn với mạt bụi nhà. Bất cứ loại nệm nào cũng có thể xuất hiện mạt bụi nhà, nhưng nệm càng cũ, thì mạt bụi nhà càng nhiều. Mạt bụi nhà đặc biệt có thể gây ra các vấn đề với những người bị hen suyễn, mắc các bệnh về da liễu như eczema.






_Tiếp xúc với mạt bụi thường xuyên có thể khiến bạn bị hen xuyễn hoặc mắc các bệnh về da liễu_​
*2. Nếu bạn bị hen suyễn, tình trạng bệnh của bạn sẽ nặng hơn*
Những người bị dị ứng với bụi hoặc bị hen dị ứng có thể sẽ bị ngạt mũi và các vấn đề về đường thở khi nằm ngủ trên một tấm đệm cũ đầy bụi. Bệnh hen suyễn thường sẽ diễn ra vào chiều tối và đêm. Và nếu cộng thêm việc nằm đệm cũ vào ban đêm nữa, thì tình trạng hen của bạn sẽ tệ đi rất nhiều. Ngủ trên đệm cũ vào buổi tối không trực tiếp gây ra cơn hen suyễn vào ban đêm nhưng nó có thể làm nặng thêm những triệu chứng của những người có tiền sử hen suyễn.






_Những người bị dị ứng với bụi hoặc bị hen dị ứng có thể sẽ bị ngạt mũi và các vấn đề về đường thở khi nằm ngủ trên một tấm đệm cũ đầy bụi_​
*3. Nấm mốc gây ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của bạn*
Sau 8 năm, nệm của bạn có thể sẽ trở nên nặng hơn do bụi bẩn, tế bào da chết, mồ hôi mắc vào. Độ ẩm từ mồ hôi có thể khiến nấm mốc phát triển ở bên trong nệm, và do đó, nệm cũ tiềm ẩn nguy cơ dị ứng. Nấm mốc không chỉ ảnh hưởng đến việc hít thở mà còn ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe chung của bạn. Nấm mốc cũng là loại tác nhân gây dị ứng khó phân biệt rõ ràng bởi có rất nhiều loại nấm mốc khác nhau, nhưng rất nhiều người bị dị ứng hoặc nhạy cảm với nấm mốc.






_Nấm mốc không chỉ ảnh hưởng đến việc hít thở mà còn ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe chung của bạn._​
*4. Xảy ra tình trạng đau lưng hoặc đau cổ*
Đau lưng và đau cổ là 2 vấn đề phổ biến có thể gặp phải do thiếu sự hỗ trợ khi nằm đệm cũ.  Đặc biệt, nằm ngủ trên đệm cũ sẽ làm căng các dây chằng, gân và khớp đốt sống. Đệm càng cũ, độ đàn hồi càng giảm, đệm càng mềm và ít sự hỗ trợ cho vùng lưng và cổ hơn. Điều đó có nghĩa là, bạn sẽ không thể duy trì tư thế ngủ đúng được nếu nằm ngủ trên tấm đệm cũ. Tư thế ngủ đúng là vô cùng quan trọng để giảm đau thắt lưng.






_Đệm càng cũ, độ đàn hồi càng giảm, đệm càng mềm và ít sự hỗ trợ cho vùng lưng và cổ hơn._​
*5. Căng thẳng nhiều hơn*
Một nghiên cứu đã so sánh chất lượng giấc ngủ và các triệu chứng liên quan đến căng thẳng giữa những người nằm ngủ trên nệm cũ và những người nằm ngủ trên nệm mới. Kết quả đã chỉ ra rằng, nệm mới sẽ làm tăng chất lượng giấc ngủ và giảm cảm giác khó chịu ở lưng – 2 yếu tố có thể làm giảm các triệu chứng liên quan đến căng thẳng. Tương tự như vậy, căng thẳng và giấc ngủ cũng có liên quan mật thiết đến nhau. Căng thẳng khiến nhiều người khó ngủ hơn và thiếu ngủ sẽ lại tiếp tục dẫn đến căng thẳng. Do vậy, nếu tấm nệm cũ nhà bạn khiến bạn bị khó ngủ, thì hậu quả tất yếu là bạn sẽ bị căng thẳng nhiều hơn.

*6. Suy giảm trí nhớ*
Nếu bạn bị khó ngủ khi nằm đệm cũ, trí nhớ của bạn cũng có thể sẽ chịu ảnh hưởng. Một trong số những chức năng chính của giấc ngủ đó là để giúp bạn ghi nhớ tốt hơn. Khi bạn không ngủ được vào ban đêm do nằm đệm cũ, giai đoạn ngủ REM sẽ bị ảnh hưởng (đây là giai đoạn ngủ giúp chúng ta lưu trữ thông tin). Một nghiên cứu trên 2 nhóm đối tượng thực hiện cùng một nhiệm vụ, một nhóm sau đó được cho phép ngủ trước khi hoàn thành nhiệm vụ. Kết quả cho thấy, những người được ngủ có thể sẽ hoàn thành nhiệm vụ tốt hơn vì họ ghi nhớ thông tin tốt hơn.






_Nệm TATANA cao cấp mang lại cho bạn những giấc ngủ thật ngon và sâu giấc_​
*7. Chất lượng giấc ngủ kém, sức khỏe bị ảnh hưởng *
Chất lượng giấc ngủ kém do bất cứ nguyên nhân gì có thể liên quan đến tình trạng buồn ngủ ban ngày, khó tập trung, bệnh tim mạch, tăng huyết áp, đột quỵ, tiểu đường, trầm cảm và tăng cân.

Đó mới chỉ là một vài vấn đề điển hình. Điều đó cũng có nghĩa là, ngủ đủ giấc có rất nhiều lợi ích với sức khỏe, bao gồm tăng cường hệ miễn dịch, dự phòng bệnh tiểu đường typ 2 và giúp kiểm soát cân nặng.

Ngủ cũng là lúc cơ thể hồi phục lại, do đó, hãy đảm bảo rằng, bạn ngủ trong trạng thái thoải mái nhất có thể. Nếu tấm nệm cũ làm gián đoạn giấc ngủ của bạn, thì bạn rất nên nghĩ tới việc mua nệm mới cho bản thân ngay. _Tham khảo những sản phẩm Chăn Drap Gối Nệm TATANA cao cấp ngay tại website tatana.vn_

*TATANA*​


----------

